# Redesign DFWAPC logo



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm having issues coming with the club logo resolution, cant really find the original file and the one that I have is too small.

I will leave this up for f the club members, but if we have someone that has skills on design, and can design a new logo, please! Actually we could come with a bunch of new logos and vote for the best one.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Skills...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XsiiIa6bs9I#t=10

The logo resurrection should be fun - old or new.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I've always liked the current one. Hopefully we have someone with the skills to make a nice vector graphic recreation of it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have a ideal. What about a logo that can can be put on shirts, like i've seen the old schoolers of the club where like ricky cain, etc.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I found these two while backing up the web server. I saved the second one was larger and had a transparent background. I resaved it HERE as a PNG so anything should be able to open it.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/logo_graphics_posters/Main_Logo_No_Text.psd
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/logo_graphics_posters/dfwapc_logo_big.ps


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I rebuilt the logo as vector art which means it can be scaled infinitely with no loss in quality. I can supply it in editable .pdf, .ai and .eps. I don't think those file types can be uploaded here, so let me know how you'd like to get them.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Appreciate that Sr. I will pm you my email


----------

